# How to get my avatar down to 6 KB ??



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello, I'm a newbie PD frog owner and have just found this site via search. I was going through setting up my profile and want to upload a neat pic I have of one of my frogs for my avatar.

I have a photoshop program...but about all I know how to do is the basics. I did get the the pixels to the required 80X80...but I could only get the KB size down to about 16....by putting the quality down to it's lowest. How do I get that to 6 and keep it a decent quality ?

Sorry for posting such a boring question....lol....I'm sure I'll have more interesting ones once I get this account set up...lol :roll:


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

resize to 80x80 pixels, set resolution to 72 dpi and "save for web"


saving "for web" drops off all the stuff that isn't necessary for web images. "for web" images dont have thumbnails, preview images or a couple other little things that add to the file size.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

thank you very much Auhsoj !


----------

